# Shutter Count for D7000???



## rmstudios

I bought my referb D7k 5 month ago. I have 3600 frames so far. How far do they go before they brake or replacement needed? And how do I know that it is time for service? Thank you.


----------



## thierry

100,000 +


----------



## mjhoward

3,600 frames.... at the rate you're going, it'll be about 17 yrs before you reach what the shutter is rated for.


----------



## rmstudios

Wow. Thanks. How often do i have to send my camera for service? I bought it refurbished 5 month ago? thanks


----------



## 480sparky

I think 150k is the spec.


----------



## KmH

rmstudios said:


> I bought my referb D7k 5 month ago. I have 3600 frames so far. How far do they go before they brake or replacement needed? And how do I know that it is time for service? Thank you.


No one knows for sure because how well the camera is cared for and the enviormental conditions it is used in has a lot to do with it.

But if you were to visit Nikon USA's web site, it says the D7000:


> ....... _*150,000 cycle-rated shutter system*_ providing reliable operation



Many pros get their camera bodies serviced yearly, but they shoot a lot more. Many pros expect to upgrade a camera body every 3 to 4 years. Pro grade Nikons have 300,000 cycle-rated shutters.

How many shutter actuations were already on it when you got it?


----------



## wolfdale13

no need to worry friend if you sc just 3600 )


----------



## MLeeK

You have a LOT of shutter clicks left. Don't sweat it. At the rate you are shooting you have about 17 years before the shutter gives out.


----------



## DorkSterr

And its probably gonna go past 150K.


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:


> ......Pro grade Nikons have 300,000 cycle-rated shutters.......



Click here for some statistics.


----------



## ChefCanon

Remember its like a car lol. Some last 10,000 miles and some 1,000,000 miles . ~150,000 is a safe average but you could keep going. Not a bad idea to get your camera serviced, every 1-2 yeas.


----------



## JohnYoga

Thanks Sparky,

If I am reading that correctly, the guess would be that the '3100 and '5100 have about a half a million clicks life in them, LOL.


----------



## tevo

necro-bump...

I just checked the actuations on mine (bought new a couple of years ago)

213,048. And it's still running strong.


----------



## kingsgraphic

At 3600 it's not run-in yet. Start getting concerned when you hit 149,000 !!!


----------



## tevo

KmH said:
			
		

> No one knows for sure because how well the camera is cared for and the enviormental conditions it is used in has a lot to do with it.
> 
> But if you were to visit Nikon USA's web site, it says the D7000:
> 
> Many pros get their camera bodies serviced yearly, but they shoot a lot more. Many pros expect to upgrade a camera body every 3 to 4 years. Pro grade Nikons have 300,000 cycle-rated shutters.
> 
> How many shutter actuations were already on it when you got it?



How does one get their camera 'serviced'? Would I bring it to a shop or send it to Nikon? I think it would be a good idea.


----------

